

Can you make music with strangers? Online interactive art. - jlansey
http://danceydots.com/

======
jlansey
Hey all, first hacker news post. My friend made this interactive art website.
You click to make noise. Its more fun with more people, enjoy!

~~~
anigbrowl
Dude, at least hang out on your own website the night you post it. I'm making
wubs on my own because I'm an electronic musician, but it's not very rewarding
with nobody else around.

